# Urdu, Hindi, Punjabi: emergency services



## marrish

Hello,

I would like to know how one can and does say 'emergency services' in Urdu and in Hindi.

Emergency services is a general term for institutions that provide relief and rescue in situations of natural calamities. 

Medical rescue teams can also be included under this term but in this thread let's focus on emergency services/rescue services that operate during flood, fire or earthquake.

Because geographical areas where the target languages are spoken were affected by large scale floods and earthquakes in recent years, it is surprising that can't come up with anything else, for Urdu, than _haNgaamii xidmaat_ ہنگامی خدمات . For Hindi I was thinking about _aapatti_ or _aapaat sevaaeN _but here I have to admit I haven't got a clue. I'm also not perfectly comfortable with _haNgaamii xidmaat_. I don't have any idea about how to call it in Punjabi either.

Thanks.


----------



## Qureshpor

In Urdu, I would suggest "haNgaamii xidmaat ke idaare".


----------



## marrish

Thanks QP SaaHib, this sound a lot better.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

By the way, the set translation I have come across in hospitals for the Emergency Department is  *شعبة حادثات  (shu3bah-e Hadithaat)  , *which sounds a bit less positive than emergency.*
*
As for rescue services, I'd go for QP Sb.'s suggestion.*
*


----------



## Qureshpor

I think one can miss out "xidmaat" because "*haNgaamii idaare*" on its own should point to the police, fire and ambulance services. Besides, in our part of the world hardly anyone provides a service!!


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Qureshpor said:


> I think one can miss out "xidmaat" because "*haNgaamii idaare*" on its own should point to the police, fire and ambulance services. Besides, in our part of the world hardly anyone provides a service!!



Well, what about the *yaaraa.n-baa'ii waale* ? I think efficiency and service is their word. We shall acknowledge the good work that is being done here, shan't we?


----------



## Sheikh_14

Qureshpor said:


> I think one can miss out "xidmaat" because "*haNgaamii idaare*" on its own should point to the police, fire and ambulance services. Besides, in our part of the world hardly anyone provides a service!!



You are far too much of a cynic sheesh! Rescue 1122 has done wonders in the region and would do better if it weren't for bogus bomb threats and prank calls in the 100s. Moving on what would *shu3bah-e Hadithaat translate as? *


----------



## Chhaatr

marrish said:


> For Hindi I was thinking about _aapatti_ or _aapaat sevaaeN _but here I have to admit I haven't got a clue.



Janaab, as always, you are on the right track. I would say _aapaatkaaliin sevaaeN_.


----------



## Qureshpor

Chhaatr Jii, could you please explain the make up of the first word. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## panjabigator

"ेअापातकालीन" is the word I remember seeing in India. And perhaps it would be ਅਾਪਾਤਕਾਲੀਨ ਸੇਵਾਵਾਂ in Punjabi.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Sheikh_14 said:


> You are far too much of a cynic sheesh! Rescue 1122 has done wonders in the region and would do better if it weren't for bogus bomb threats and prank calls in the 100s. Moving on what would *shu3bah-e Hadithaat translate as? *



Nevermind, it was the transliteration that threw me a little of, its obviously shu3bah e hadsaat i.e. Department of Casulties. Not that any mistake had been made in its delivery.


----------



## Qureshpor

Sheikh_14 said:


> Nevermind, it was the transliteration that threw me a little of, its obviously shu3bah e hadsaat i.e. Department of Casulties. Not that any mistake had been made in its delivery.


Sheikh SaaHib, the word is "Haadisaat" and the direct translation is perhaps "Department of (i.e dealing with) accidents.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Preciso! Ofcourse, hadsaa-shuda= Accident ridden and so forth.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Qureshpor said:


> Sheikh SaaHib, the word is "Haadisaat" and the direct translation is perhaps "Department of (i.e dealing with) accidents.



Than again, according to plaats both are correct (the definition not talafuz). Apparently Hadsa or Hadisa whatever floats ones boat also means a *novelty*. Personally I have never encountered its use in such a context.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Sheikh_14 said:


> Than again, according to plaats both are correct (the definition not talafuz). Apparently Hadsa or Hadisa whatever floats ones boat also means a *novelty*. Personally I have never encountered its use in such a context.



*Hadiith* means new (in اللغة العربية). In Urdu, for novelty, based on this root, you have حداثت.


----------



## Qureshpor

Qureshpor said:


> Chhaatr Jii, could you please explain the make up of the first word. Thanking you in advance.


Can any Hindi speaker please give me a clue about the component parts of "aapaatkaaliin" if it is not too much trouble.


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor said:


> Can any Hindi speaker please give me a clue about the component parts of "aapaatkaaliin" if it is not too much trouble.


Thanks for trying to bring this thread onto its right track. I am also curious to learn about it.


----------



## mundiya

"aapaat" is emergency, "kaaliin" is that which pertains to "kaal" (time).  "aapaat-kaaliin sevaa'eN" is literally services during the time of emergency.  The direct English translation is "aapaat sevaa'eN" but it's more natural in Hindi to say "aapaat-kaaliin" instead of "aapaat" in this phrase.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

^ I think this has already been understood. 

If I am not mistaken, *aa-paat* is made up of a prefix *aa*- and a root *pat*, which means '_to fall_'. This last root has become *paRna* in Urdu / Hindi (?). I was just wondering what was that prefix *aa-*, and what about the ending of _*kaalin*_. Where doesn't the -_*in*_ come from and what does it mean?


----------



## marrish

I think this _paat_ is something falling upon your head, like a calamity but I don't know why and how it is related to the prefix _aa-_.

It is strangely similar to Urdu _aafat_! which is also of the same meaning - it seems.

_aafaatii xidmaat_?


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> I think this _paat_ is something falling upon your head, like a calamity but I don't know why and how it is related to the prefix _aa-_.
> 
> It is strangely similar to Urdu _aafat_! which is also of the same meaning - it seems.
> 
> _aafaatii xidmaat_?


That is the reason why I wanted to know the meaning of aa-paat! But, "aafat" is originally from Arabic and therefore separate etymologically. Having said this, sometimes I wonder. (3ard/earth, kahf/cave, qat3/cut/kaaT).


----------

